# 90 audi 200



## drunk_monkey (Apr 28, 2004)

I'm thinking of buying a 200 with 155k miles. The owner says the rear calipers are bad and the brake sensors are bad. How much would these cost to replace if I do the work myself? And does anyone have good sources for used parts (other than this forum)?


----------



## Acadianlion (Sep 29, 2006)

*Re: 90 audi 200 (drunk_monkey)*

Rear brakes are pretty easy to replace. It is not uncommon for these cars to have rear brakes and emergency brakes corrode and eventually fail. 
If the previous owner says that the brake sensors are "bad", to me that means that this is a car from the northeast, or generally from the rust belt. the brake sensors are not bad mostly likely. But the reading points on the rear half shafts will become corroded over time, and then the ABS sensors will not be able to read them. The result is that the brakes will fail to lock up at low speed, and just short of stopping the brakes will pulse and not grip the discs to stop the car. The "fix" is to remove the rear sensors and file the corrosion away by hand, OR replace the entire rear half shafts, which is a true fix eliminating the corrosion problem
The '90 200 should be a great car if it has had any care in the past sixty five thousand miles. If there are service records to go along with the car that show that the previous owner took proper care of it, it should provide a lot of great driving miles for a long time. If the service history is cloudy after, say fifty thousand miles, then plan on having a lot of "catch up" to do to make the car truly dependable. It is easy to buy one of these cars cheap and have a professional work on it using OEM parts, ending up with an amazing car for less than six or seven grand.


----------



## drunk_monkey (Apr 28, 2004)

*Re: 90 audi 200 (Acadianlion)*

thanks for the advice


----------

